# Some new shots...



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Sorry for the bad quality (camera sux)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very nice, definitely diggin' the wheels.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

i love your front look.. looks mean 

nice car


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

DEfenitly a nice car man! You should post more pics up!
Nice projector head lights by the way! Are they from matrix?


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx for the replies guys... I have to get a better camera and then take some nicer shots to post on here


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *DEfenitly a nice car man! You should post more pics up!
> Nice projector head lights by the way! Are they from matrix? *


I'm not sure anymore... I've had them for like 2 years now...
Easy to install and it gives the car a different look...

Hugo C.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nice ride  same color as mine, but your car looks better


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *nice ride  same color as mine, but your car looks better  *



Thanx for the reply...
Every car looks good in a certain way, it took me long to try and make mine look the way it looks, and let me tel you it aint even close to perfection....

Hugo C.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i really need to get the rest of the kit...and i'm really glad you kept your stock spoiler. i have been trying to find a pic of a car w/the gtr kit and stock wing for awhile b/c i am getting a wing really cheap and wasnt sure whether to sell it or install it.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*NICE n CLEAN*

Sorry but wut sides are those and how much did you drop the car?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Very nice car.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

i knew ive seen your ride before!! b14nissan.org?  and it still looks sick...



kinda reminds me of mine!


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

nice looking car man ... let's see your interior


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looks nice...love the kit and all
what all have u done to the engine and other mods?
Not too sure about the chromo windshield wipers.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

is that the eribuni kit withouth the fender flares? thats one of the only kits i like for our car, looks nice and smooth and clean. Keep up the good work man, lookin good !


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: NICE n CLEAN*



my420sx said:


> *Sorry but wut sides are those and how much did you drop the car? *



It's a complete GTR kit (except for the flares and door caps)


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *nice looking car man ... let's see your interior *


Interior is stock except for the sound and a momo shifter


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx for all the replies... This is a work in progress (really slow progress =P)
But i'll get it done... Hopefully.....

Hugo C.


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

i agree, it's really clean, and i love the front end


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

nice ride . I see your from NJ i am too. well southern new jersey - u know of any sentra clubs?? oh really really nice car again man


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

wurm21 said:


> *nice ride . I see your from NJ i am too. well southern new jersey - u know of any sentra clubs?? oh really really nice car again man *


I don't think there's any in nj, there are a few in ny....
we should have a nj meet or something, all the meets are in ny, ct or pa.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like ive said before... flawless! GTR kit and axis ne-o's


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

i think theres some clubs that have chapters in NJ (SR20DEEP?). other than that, im not too sure... a NJ meet sounds good. i prob wont be able to attend this summer since im bak in mich in a month and my car isnt bak yet =( but if netin gets organized for next summer i def will look fwd to it

btw nice car SE-R2NV..everything is smooth & clean











SE-R2NV said:


> *I don't think there's any in nj, there are a few in ny....
> we should have a nj meet or something, all the meets are in ny, ct or pa..... *


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx for the replies guys...

I think that a meet in nj this year wont be possible anymore.... 
we should plan something for next year thou...

Hugo C.


----------

